# Colours clashing or is it just me?



## Trunchbull (Jan 2, 2012)

i was colouring a commission and i noticed there was a weird colour contrast between two colours. is it just me, or can you really see the red/blue separating the two colours? or is it just my eyes playing tricks on me? i also want to make sure my monitor isn't acting up, because if it isn't showing on other monitors, i think mine may be broken. 
is it just a contrast between the two colours?

i put arrows pointing to the suspected areas.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2012)

What is your monitor profile set to? In color managment? (not sure what OS you have)

http://www.windows7update.com/images/Microsoft-Windows-7-Color-Management.jpg

http://www.corel.com/img/content/products/painter_8/System_Monitor_ProfilePC.jpg

http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/images/art_deubert_colormanage/elementLinks/deubert_fig04.jpg

Set it to sRGB to see if it resolves it. May be that one of your monitors is using its own profile causing color shifting when it cannot display certain colors.


----------



## Trunchbull (Jan 2, 2012)

Im currently using Display: 1. Generic PnP Monitor - NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430.

Not exactly sure what you mean when you say "Set it to sRGB", as the only other options in the drop down list are "Printer: Fax" and "Printer: Microsoft XPS Document Writer".

Oh, the device profile says "System default (sRGB IEC61966-2.1)", and am using windows 7


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2012)

What program are you using to paint this?


----------



## Trunchbull (Jan 2, 2012)

this is open in SAI currently. it doesn't seem to have the colour clashing in Photoshop CS5.1 Extended, which im working on it in.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2012)

Easy Paint tool Sai doesn't have color management but not sure if that's the culprit (it defaults to your system color profile). If it's not clashing in CS5 and has the same color management profile (located under Edit - color Settings) then that's not the problem.

The only other problem is that if you have this in PSD format and are using certain layer modes, they may not be showing up correctly in Sai.


----------



## Trunchbull (Jan 2, 2012)

ah, that seems to be the problem, as I have a different setting for colour management in Photoshop. Thanks for the help!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok I thought I saw what you were talking about but I opened it in photoshop, zoomed in and sampled the colors, there IS a value difference there.






You did put lines (shadows) along the edge there right? You're just saying they look the wrong temperature to you?

Or maybe that's the green bleeding through, check your opacity or your layer settings. Because it's definitely not your imagination or your monitor.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2012)

Except that the OP said that the color management was the issue. I do not see values of red or blue on the strips he posted. That's why I suspected a color management issue because a profile will change the RGB output. The other thing that does it, like I said earlier are layer modes that do not translate from one program to the other.


----------



## Trunchbull (Jan 3, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Ok I thought I saw what you were talking about but I opened it in photoshop, zoomed in and sampled the colors, there IS a value difference there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Along the green line, there are no lines separating the two colours. just that weird colour im seeing that's not really there. along the purple and white, there is a line. thats just my really thin lineart


----------

